# К вопросу о чистке баяна(+ небольшой ремонт)



## starless (29 Июн 2018)

Решил вновь обратиться к более опытным коллегам...Купил тульский баян-тёрку... Как правильно очистить его от всякой грязи, пыли?  А ещё баян пахнет куревом. Как избавить баян от неприятного запаха? Другой баян купил- пахнет сыростью. Прошу поделиться советами.
К тому же, у тульского баяна некоторые кнопки в правой механике кривые, неровно стоят. Как исправить?
Фото прилагаю.


----------



## dj.sator (29 Июн 2018)

Вы уж извините, но место вонючим, пахнущим сыростью инструментам на помойке. Восстанавливать даже для тренировки бессмысленно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Июн 2018)

Встречал я такие. Один раз даже был баян, который достался наследникам от дедушки.   Дедушка, судя по всему, курил самосад, мочился в штаны и носил портянки времён ВОВ.    Запах- это сложно.  Он въелся куда только можно. И в ткань, и в дерево, и в ледерин, и в кожу.    

Ремни- сразу в помойку. Потом баян разобрать. Весь. Если есть кварцевая лампа- многочасовое облучение со всех сторон. Если нет- в разобранном виде на солнышко. Ситец и полоски дерматина и ледерина, скорее всего, менять.   Мышки можно побрызгать дезодорантом для обуви. В растянутом состоянии.   

Потом баян собираем, играем. И на ночь закладываем внутрь зёрна кофе целиком, и мешочки молотого кофе тоже. 
Потом торжественно и аккуратно берём баян, чтобы ничего не нарушить, и осторожно несём его в мусорный бак... Шутка.

Если проявить настойчивость и терпение- можно бороться с запахами. Можно.


----------



## starless (29 Июн 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Встречал я такие. Один раз даже был баян, который достался наследникам от дедушки.   Дедушка, судя по всему, курил самосад, мочился в штаны и носил портянки времён ВОВ.    Запах- это сложно.  Он въелся куда только можно. И в ткань, и в дерево, и в ледерин, и в кожу.
> 
> Ремни- сразу в помойку. Потом баян разобрать. Весь. Если есть кварцевая лампа- многочасовое облучение со всех сторон. Если нет- в разобранном виде на солнышко. Ситец и полоски дерматина и ледерина, скорее всего, менять.   Мышки можно побрызгать дезодорантом для обуви. В растянутом состоянии.
> 
> ...


Хахах...Спасибо! Ну баян не прям воняет... А так...попахивает.  Попадался мне когда-то баян со слабым запахом, проблема решилась путём ежедневных занятий с ним и проветриванием.


----------



## wlastas (29 Июн 2018)

Залоги, фильц/лайки на клапанах/планках(если цельно планочный) -все это сильно пропитывается копотью и воняет - лучше всего поменять полностью на новые.
Все остальные поверхности обработать мощным пылесосом со спец насадкой: трубка+ жесткая щетка на конце(обычно идут в комплекте).
Мех растянуть, зафиксировать (распорки внутрь), пропылесосить и повесить на продуваемое место до пропадания запаха.


----------



## zet10 (30 Июн 2018)

Вот читаю и удивляюсь! А есть ли вообще смысл "заморачиваться" этим вопросом? Когда за 3-5 тысяч можно купить практически новый баян данной серии и без "запаха"! Удивительный все же народ живёт у нас в России,умом понять его действительно не возможно,сколько раз убеждаюсь...хотя может быть под словом "купил" автор имел в виду сделку в 50-100 Рублёв , ну тогда конечно,можно "потрудится" и вылепить из Г... Конфетину ! Лепить правда долго нужно будет, и с точки зрения рентабельности себе дороже выйдет.


----------



## zet10 (30 Июн 2018)

И ещё! Дорогие любители! Пожалуйста имейте в виду, что у меня Вы тоже можете прикупить подобные "шедевры"! Отдам всего по 300 рублей за штуку,( оптом по 200), а этих штук наберется штук 50! Умоляю приедте и заберите это все, ибо оно все мне на столько " обрыгло", что временами я даже возненавидел наш инструмент,и тайно думаю отвести это все на пустырь и устроить там Берлин в 45 году! Так что приезжайте и выручайте, ручаюсь что все они без "запаха",будите довольны!


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2018)

Вот-вот, Юра просто с языка снял: а на кой черт все это? Время ж тоже стоит денег. Зачем его вбухивать ни во что? Не проще ли заплатить на тысячу больше, но купить то, в чем не надо еще полгода ковыряться...


----------



## wlastas (30 Июн 2018)

zet10 писал:


> Отдам всего по 300 рублей за штуку!. ..Так что приезжайте и выручайте, ручаюсь что все они без "запаха",будите довольны!


Ой, а где можно ознакомится и выбрать из "подобные шедевры"
Не этот ли у вас "магазин":
https://www.avito.ru/user/5b0ca448fdafb22a5cb07ce1c629e0a5/profile?id=824972283&a
mp;src=item


----------



## dj.sator (30 Июн 2018)

Там не один юзер(на авитЕ) если что...


----------



## wlastas (30 Июн 2018)

ну и где готовый комплект планок(голосов) на тульский баян за 300 рублей?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Июн 2018)

wlastas писал:Залоги, фильц/лайки на клапанах/планках(если цельно планочный) -все это сильно пропитывается копотью и воняет 
-Не понял. А кусковые планки не воняют?

zet10 писал:Вот читаю и удивляюсь! А есть ли вообще смысл "заморачиваться" этим вопросом?

Нет. Но если дедушка- Ваш родной, то можно.

Опять же, есть люди, которые ни черта не могут заработать. Больные, ленивые, убогие. Они развлекаются инструментами с ближайших помоек. Мы не в праве их судить.
...


----------



## wlastas (30 Июн 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Не понял. А кусковые планки не воняют?


На лайку ставятся только цельные планки, и вот как раз та лайка, к которой они прижимаются(полосочки), так же как и залоги пропитывается копотью из воздуха - при работе меха они работают как фильтр для противогаза. Всё остальное отлично обрабатывается пылесосом со щеткой. Дерево под лаком и металл вообще можно пылесосить с моющим раствором.


----------



## MAN (30 Июн 2018)

Kuzalogly (30.06.2018, 15:39) писал:


> Опять же, есть люди, которые ни черта не могут заработать. Больные, ленивые, убогие.


Мне почему-то кажется, что вы (как и наши многоуважаемые правители) не представляете насколько нас нынче таких на самом деле много... несть числа... (даже среди вполне здоровых и работящих)
Особенно за МКАД, причём чем дальше, тем больше !


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Июн 2018)

MAN писал:


> Особенно за МКАД, причём чем дальше, тем больше !


Да, к сожалению чем дальше от МКАД, тем больше (уже почти 30 лет! ) вера совков в то, что должен прийти какой-то суперский дядя , Сечин или Дерипаска. Или более мелкие люди, Путин, Трамп и Медведев.  И построить бездельникам прямо под окнами заводы и фабрики, и пригласить их на работу.  И 30 лет обиженные всё ждут и ждут, всё проклинают кого-то, кто мешает им делать миллионы и миллиарды.

Никто не придёт. Ни Сечин, ни Трамп.    Надо самим шевелиться.

Жёсткий офф, согласен.    Надо флудилку замутить для стонов и надежд.  Их тут несть числа... Как там,   здоровых работящих.


----------



## vvz (1 Июл 2018)

Ребята, куда вас понесло?! )) Все разные, и каждый живет по-своему... Есть и те, кому интересно самому и своими руками с чем-то поковыряться, что-то сделать, что-то изучать и без всякого практического смысла. Это тоже моменты самореализации в этой жизни, а это серьезно... Да, порой это противоречит всякой жизненной логике. 
К примеру моё возвращение к баяну )) состоялось (спустя 45 лет!), после того, как у видел у нас объявление о продаже поломанного Вельтмейстера ("... кнопки нажимаются, звуки издает, что-то внутри брякает и перекатывается..."). Красный пятирядный красавец, разлив - в детстве и не мечтали! 
С чего я решил, что смогу его починить!? )) Торкнуло и всё! Никаких малейших оснований к этому не было - ноль знаний... Но есть интернет - починил (резонатор басовый сорвался, посыпались голоса). Правда, попутал местами Си и Си бемоль... )) 
Потом всё равно - к мастеру. Но это потом, когда уже начал играть, увлекся... Сейчас пять разных баянов ))
И если бы не это глупое желание тогда... ))
Ведь многие любители постигают игру на муз. инструментах, кому-то это дается очень непросто... А ведь в это время они могли бы "зарабатывать", да? ))


----------



## vev (1 Июл 2018)

vvz (01.07.2018, 01:18) писал:


> Ребята, куда вас понесло?! )) Все разные, и каждый живет по-своему... Есть и те, кому интересно самому и своими руками с чем-то поковыряться, что-то сделать, что-то изучать и без всякого практического смысла. Это тоже моменты самореализации в этой жизни, а это серьезно... Да, порой это противоречит всякой жизненной логике.


Да это то все понятно и вызывает только уважение, но на кой черт для рукоблудства выбирать столь проблемный вариант? Возьми на три копейки дороже, но в разумном состоянии. Его ковырять и проще и приятнее.


----------



## sedovmika (1 Июл 2018)

…несть числа... - смотрел баян "Этюд", меня встретили пожилая женщина, её дочь с двумя детьми, один младенец, спит в коляске, и девочка лет 5-6. Между делом разговорились с женщиной, - муж помер пару лет назад от рака, пенсия 8 тыс., плюс пособия на детей, перебиваемся как можем, очень тяжело. Дом в частном секторе города, дворик маленький, посадить овощи некуда... Обстановка в доме 80-х годов, все старое, но чисто и опрятно. Женщина была обеспокоена, как им подымать внуков, денег не хватает на самое необходимое, с мужем дочь развелась, оказался наркоманом. Чем дальше я слушал эту простую женщину, тем больше у меня сжимался комок в горле. Безысходность, нищета... Купил баян не торгуясь, они так все обрадовались, - видно эти 2 тысячи были для них очень нужны. Вышел за ворота, положил баян на заднее сидение и немножко попробовал голоса для виду, собрал в машине все заначки, до копейки, вернулся обратно к ним. Протягиваю деньги, объясняю что баян попался редкой серии, с очень хорошими голосами, стоит в три раза дороже, я давно такой искал... Дочь обрадовалась, говорит у папы какой хороший баян был, Царство ему Небесное, он и после смерти помогает нам! И внучка пролепетала какой хороший был у неё дедушка. И только бабушка молчала, в глазах у ней стояли слёзы, она всё поняла... им несть числа...


----------



## MAN (2 Июл 2018)

vvz (01.07.2018, 01:18) писал:


> Ребята, куда вас понесло?! ))


Да понимаете, Виктор, я вот, например, очень не люблю когда при мне огульно и безосновательно называют ленивыми бездельниками людей, которые таковыми не являются. Это несправедливо и оскорбительно.


----------



## vvz (2 Июл 2018)

MAN/ писал:


> vvz (01.07.2018, 01:18) писал:Ребята, куда вас понесло?! ))
> Да понимаете, Виктор, я вот, например, очень не люблю когда при мне огульно и безосновательно называют ленивыми бездельниками людей, которые таковыми не являются. Это несправедливо и оскорбительно.


Конечно, согласен )


----------



## starless (2 Июл 2018)

zet10 писал:


> Вот читаю и удивляюсь! А есть ли вообще смысл "заморачиваться" этим вопросом? Когда за 3-5 тысяч можно купить практически новый баян данной серии и без "запаха"! Удивительный все же народ живёт у нас в России,умом понять его действительно не возможно,сколько раз убеждаюсь...хотя может быть под словом "купил" автор имел в виду сделку в 50-100 Рублёв , ну тогда конечно,можно "потрудится" и вылепить из Г... Конфетину ! Лепить правда долго нужно будет, и с точки зрения рентабельности себе дороже выйдет.


Ну какое Вам дело, ей-богу!? Я попросил совета, а не комментариев относительно целесообразности покупки и ремонта таких баянов.  Приобрёл даром, хочу обновить немного, да кому-нибудь отдать на учёбу в деревне.


----------



## starless (2 Июл 2018)

У меня много баянов, даром приобретал инструменты очень хорошие и с проблемами. Проблемные немного чиню, да отдаю кому-нибудь за чисто символическую плату. 
Я бы не стал брать баяны в совсем ужасном состоянии, ибо это мазохизм. Если не расстроен, нормальная компрессия, голоса звучат как надо, то почему нет?


----------



## starless (2 Июл 2018)

vvz/ писал:


> Конечно, согласен )


У Вас неплохой канал на ютюбе. Иногда оставляю комментарии)


----------



## zet10 (2 Июл 2018)

Ну откуда же мне было знать,  что Вы такой меценат, чините инструменты да по деревням раздаете? благое дело делаете! Дело мне действительно нет до Вас ни какого,и чем Вы там занимаетесь совершенно не интересует,просто высказал своё мнение... Почему бы и нет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Июл 2018)

Расставлю точки над Ё.

Граждане содержат государство.   А не государство содержит людей.   Наших налогов, 13%, должно хватать на полицию, на армию, на Президента, на инвалидов, на пенсионеров, в том числе наших мам и пап.  Надо работать так, чтобы пенсии бабкам было чем платить, чтобы никакой капиталист на разбомбил тебя ракетами. Чтобы тебя не зарезали хулиганы- ты должен своими налогами содержать полицию и Росгвардию. Ты, именно ТЫ.

Наш известный модератор мотается по Уругваям и Анголам, чтобы содержать государство и свою семью.   А есть и другие, у которых видите-ли в посёлке закрылась носочно-чулочная фабрика и он ждёт от государства содержания своей жопы.   Ехать в Лаос и чистить там канализационные трубы он не хочет и не собирается даже думать об этом.  Он хочет с наших 13% сытно кушать и громко какать. 
Все эти ноющие разведёнки, все эти вынужденные неработающие- они жрут наши налоги. Ну что , молодцы!  Менять место жительства, профессию, мучиться и вкалывать- наши граждане с трудом это переваривают. Они знают слово "ДАЙ", и всё.

Примеров в истории- много.  Как миллионы бедных турков восстанавливали разрушенную Германию?  Как алжирцы подняли Францию?   Бедные всегда искали способы работать. Но не у нас...


----------



## bulkinpv (2 Июл 2018)

*Kuzalogly*, а вы сами в Москву откуда переехали? Расскажите, как поднимались. Собянин тут заявил, что в стране 10-15 млн лишних людей, так что все в Москву велкам. Пусть китайцы за гроши лес валят, нашу рыбу вылавливают и травят землю разными химикатами. Я такую точку зрения на нищету русскую почему-то только от москвичей слышу. Вот так поплевывая друг на друга и прос..м страну. А государство-то не при чем, оно только оказывается ждет налоги от нас. Стоит в сторонке. Что-то все Конституцию давно забыли.


----------



## starless (2 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Расставлю точки над Ё.
> 
> Граждане содержат государство.   А не государство содержит людей.   Наших налогов, 13%, должно хватать на полицию, на армию, на Президента, на инвалидов, на пенсионеров, в том числе наших мам и пап.  Надо работать так, чтобы пенсии бабкам было чем платить, чтобы никакой капиталист на разбомбил тебя ракетами. Чтобы тебя не зарезали хулиганы- ты должен своими налогами содержать полицию и Росгвардию. Ты, именно ТЫ.


Граждане содержат государство, но и государство обязано соответственно отвечать по обязательствам. Граждане грубо говоря платят взносы, а государство выполняет социально-полезные услуги. Но как-то хреново государство выполняет свои обязательства... Притом, что сборов и налогов куда больше 13%.  Ничего не мешает установить прогрессивный налог для 1% олигархов, наживших своё состояние незаконным путём в 90-ые.  Тогда и деньги будут для пенсионеров. Ничего не мешает оптимизировать бюджет  путём сокращения армии чиновников (которых больше 1 млн человек!!), путём сокращения средств на оборонку. С кем воевать-то?   Борьба с коррупцией тоже сэкономит 1-2 трлн рублей.  И тогда можно уменьшить налоговое обременение для бедных граждан, коих около 22 млн человек!
Работать в РФ очень невыгодно. Ибо за одну и ту же производственную функцию, при той же квалификации работнику в Германии платят 20-30 $ в час, а нашему работнику 1$ в час!


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Июл 2018)

Ниоткуда не переехал. Тут родился, на ул. Заморёнова, на Пресне. Папа и мама родились в Москве.  Все дедушки и все бабушки- тоже москвичи.  Среди пра-пра есть тамбовчанка и смолянин.  Сам более 20 лет мотался по стране.  Сейчас вроде смог наладить жизнь без нытья и ожидания помощи.  Стараюсь помогать другим.  Ну, как все нормальные люди.

К сожалению, в ТЕ годы я не мог поработать трубочистом в Дании или сантехником в Голландии, времена были иные.  Но хотел бы.   Сейчас уже поздно...


----------



## starless (2 Июл 2018)

bulkinpv писал:


> *Kuzalogly*, а вы сами в Москву откуда переехали? Расскажите, как поднимались. Собянин тут заявил, что в стране 10-15 млн лишних людей, так что все в Москву велкам. Пусть китайцы за гроши лес валят, нашу рыбу вылавливают и травят землю разными химикатами. Я такую точку зрения на нищету русскую почему-то только от москвичей слышу. Вот так поплевывая друг на друга и прос..м страну. А государство-то не при чем, оно только оказывается ждет налоги от нас. Стоит в сторонке. Что-то все Конституцию давно забыли.


Собянин сам-то с Берёзова... По северам мотался, пока не обзавёлся связями... От более-менее состоятельных коллег-консерваторов-государственников слышу достаточно грубые вещи.  Мол человек для государства,  а не наоборот. Мол человек- это средство. Ну совсем по-варварски и сталински... На китайцев тоже пофиг, мол пусть экологию грохают, лишь бы деньги платили. Хотя по данным учёным НАСА вся вредная деятельность человека к 2100 году приведёт к подъёму мирового океана до 3 м... и затопит всё, что ниже. 
Как правило, богатым абсолютно пофиг на бедных.  Эта точка зрения весьма капиталистическая, может даже отчасти и естественная, исходя из правила "выживает сильнейший" или "хочешь жить-умей вертеться"...  Государство не социалистическое, не коммунистическое. Социальное только на бумаге. Хотя Скандинавские страны- куда близкие к нам по климату, очень даже социальные. Всего ничего от Петербурга, а по сравнению с РФ -небо и земля...


----------



## starless (2 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Сейчас вроде смог наладить жизнь без нытья и ожидания помощи.  Стараюсь помогать другим.  Ну, как все нормальные люди.


Позиция очень правильная. Но в чём резон? Ожидают помощи  те, кто уже не в состоянии. Это больные, сироты, пенсионеры нетрудоспособные, инвалиды и прочие группы населения, которые по ОБЪЕКТИВНЫМ причинам нуждаются в помощи со стороны государства.  Их осуждать нельзя никак. А государство вместе с обществом обязано о них заботиться.  
Если речь идёт о более-менее здоровых граждан, работоспособных, то здесь им ничего не остаётся, кроме как пытаться найти работу, получить образование и т.п.  Ожидать помощи свыше не стоит им. Но и тут есть некоторые подводные камни.  Действующая ситуация в стране, на рынке труда и т.п. не очень благоприятная. Т.е. найти нормальную работу очень сложно. Нет каких-либо гарантий. Хотя все начинают с малого.  Речь идёт о МРОТе. Работодатели не хотят, а зачастую просто не могут платить адекватную ЗП, чтобы покрыть все человеческие потребности.  Я считаю, что МРОТ должен быть повышен до 20-25 тыс. рублей. Ибо на меньшую сумму жить-то нельзя.  Даже на 60 тыс. нормально не проживёшь.


----------



## vev (2 Июл 2018)

*Господа!

Давайте вернемся ближе к баяну/аккордеону!

Если есть желание потрындеть по поводу ситуации в государстве - лучше завести другую тему или другой ресурс. Sorry...*


Любое государство несовершенно по определению. Не поверите, но везде, где я поработал (а таких мест достаточно много) у населения одни и те же проблемы. Где-то больше, где-то меньше, но есть везде. 
Наше государство давным давно забыло о большинстве своих обязанностей и заботится только о тех, кто в заботе не нуждается. Ну а мы должны без помощи все того же государства заботиться о себе и о родителях/детях. 

*starless*, 

все понятно со МРОТ, но есть еще и экономика: денег просто неоткуда больше взять в нашей ситуации... Все, что можно разворовали и просто реально больше неоткуда... Выход один - работать, зарабатывать и класть на государство, которое кладет на нас, по-максимуму... Сколько бы налогов мы не заплатили, все их пустят на ветер при нынешней модели руководства и уровне коррупции. 

Ну и до кучи. Считал я как-то налоги. По моим скромным прикидкам они составляют от 70 до 75% и ни о каких 13% можно даже не вспоминать... На эти деньги государство способно позаботиться о населении...


----------



## MAN (3 Июл 2018)

vev (02.07.2018, 19:22) писал:


> Если есть желание потрындеть по поводу ситуации в государстве - лучше завести другую тему или другой ресурс. Sorry..


Желания такого нет и не было, но кое у кого зачем-то периодически появляется желание брякнуть походя какую-нибудь возмутительную фразочку, хотя за язык вроде бы никто не тянет. Народ у нас видите ли убогий да ленивый, вкалывать не хочет, а только ноет и выпрашивает помощи. Ну что за чушь несусветная! А фашистов, к примеру, какой народ победил? А хозяйство той войной разорённое турки нам что ли восстанавливали? Или китайцы с алжирцами?
И не ситуация в государстве вызывает желание вступить в спор, а презрение, ни с того ни с сего выказываемое одним человеком по отношению к другим.
В общем, ежели не хотите чтобы возникали такие оффтопы, затыкайте истинных зачинщиков в самом начале процесса, товарищи модераторы.


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2018)

*MAN*,

Александр, по поводу радивости народа, я скорее соглашусь с Оглы... Как это ни прискорбно, но сравнение далеко не в нашу пользу... Особливо я этот феномен наблюдаю среди тек, кому от 15 до 30...


----------



## bulkinpv (3 Июл 2018)

Странно просто человек, который родился и прожил всю жизнь в Москве вот так с дерьмом мешает остальной народ и при этом возмущается почему все лезут в Москву и не чистить канализацию с турками и алжирцами


----------



## MAN (3 Июл 2018)

vev (03.07.2018, 10:47) писал:


> Александр, по поводу радивости народа, я скорее соглашусь с Оглы...


По-моему так может взирать (другого слова не подберу) на народ тот, кто самого себя принадлежащим к нему не считает. "Я, вишь ты, весь в белом, я жизнь свою наладил, а вы все, у кого материальный уровень невысок - захребетники и попрошайки помоешные, заработать ничерта не можете, а потому ничего, кроме презрения не заслуживаете. И не нойте."
А собственно по какому праву такие суждения?


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2018)

*MAN*,

На месте Оглы я бы использовал намного более мягкие формы, но смысл от этого не сильно поменяется. 

Александр, Вы несколько произвольно трактуете... Разговора о презрении я что-то не припомню. И речь идет не о достатке и не о мерянии его размером. То, что я вижу очень часто среди своих знакомых и среди тех, кто попадается мне по жизни, может быть охарактеризовано как безынициативность, пассивность, попытка свалить все на сторонние силы. Среди молодежи тренд несколько иной: делать ничего не умею и не особенно хочу, но денег хочу сейчас и много...

Насколько я понимаю, это во многом идет со времен СССР, когда любую подработку называли "халтурой" - словом с отрицательным смыслом, а твои доходы не сильно зависели от инициативы. Вот ген и прижился...


----------



## MAN (3 Июл 2018)

vev (03.07.2018, 12:29) писал:


> Александр, Вы несколько произвольно трактуете... Разговора о презрении я что-то не припомню.


Что ж, тогда я напомню.
Kuzalogly (30.06.2018, 15:39) писал:


> Опять же, есть люди, которые ни черта не могут заработать. Больные, ленивые, убогие. Они развлекаются инструментами с ближайших помоек. Мы не в праве их судить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Июл 2018)

MAN писал:
Что ж, тогда я напомню.
Kuzalogly писал:Опять же, есть люди, которые ни черта не могут заработать. Больные, ленивые, убогие. Они развлекаются инструментами с ближайших помоек. Мы не в праве их судить.


Я ж сказал: мы не вправе их судить. Есть люди разные. Кого-то устраивает раскладушка, и сосать детское говно через тряпочку.  Мы не можем ничего с этим поделать. Но содержать маргиналов я тоже не сильно желаю... 
П.С. Насчёт помощи государства тем, кто не смог...    Или смог, но просит и просит без остановки.
Вот эта схема "Государство помогает", выглядит так: трудоспособные скидываются из своих заработков, и содержат всех остальных. Президента, армию, пенсионеров, и простых бездельников.   Точка зрения бездельников кратко: "Я- Россиянин!  Пусть якуты нароют алмазов, магаданцы нароют золото, тюменцы накачают нефти, Путин всё это продаст капиталистам, и полученные деньги раздаст бездельникам, потому что они граждане." 
Всё, мне некому и нечего более объяснять.)).


----------



## MAN (4 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly (03.07.2018, 17:39) писал:


> Я ж сказал: мы не вправе их судить.


Ну конечно же это в корне меняет дело. Если человек говорит, что он де не осуждает, не считает себя в праве осуждать окружающих за то, что они козлы вонючие, так вроде он ничего обидного тем самым про них и не сказал. Так по-вашему?
Я вам толкую про то, что среди нас полным-полно людей не больных и не убогих, которые весьма добросовестно работают и налоги в казну между прочим исправно платят и на красивую безбедную жизнь кое-кому из "инициативных трудяг, умеющих много зарабатывать", кстати говоря, невольно скидываются, но заработать "ни черта не могут", выражаясь вашим языком, и на новый баян (не "с помойки") денег у них нет, а вы их по этому признаку с ходу в бездельники и лентяи определили. Дескать только и делают, что ноют и попрошайничают. Вот что возмутительно.


----------



## kep (5 Июл 2018)

MAN (04.07.2018, 09:32) писал:


> Дескать только и делают, что ноют и попрошайничают. Вот что возмутительно.


Когда ноют и попрошайничают - это всегда возмутительно, независимо от дохода. Речь КМК идет о достоинстве (или его отсутствии). А тот, кто добросовестно работает, платит налоги пропорционально заработанному, поэтому получающий больше "зажравшийся москвич" содержит больше пенсионеров и инвалидов чем получающий меньше - Вам не кажется, что он достоин уважения уже за это?


----------



## MAN (6 Июл 2018)

kep (05.07.2018, 20:47) писал:


> А тот, кто добросовестно работает, платит налоги пропорционально заработанному, поэтому получающий больше "зажравшийся москвич" содержит больше пенсионеров и инвалидов чем получающий меньше - Вам не кажется, что он достоин уважения уже за это?


Достоин конечно же, но дело не в этом, а в том, что этот самый глубокоуважаемый получающий больше взял и тех кто получает меньше скопом определил в ленивые безынициативные лодыри и попрошайки. Мимоходом, к слову о старом баяне с неприятным запахом.
А кто дал ему право в оскорбительных выражениях отзываться о... ну скажем тех же школьных учителях (в том числе музыкальных школ), имеющих низкую заработную плату? Вы тоже считаете, что все они должны бросать свой никому не нужный (судя по тому как он оплачивается) труд и отправляться в Лаос чистить канализацию? А фельдшер из сельской амбулатории, который и так один на всю округу остался, тоже должен менять профессию и место жительства?


----------



## zet10 (6 Июл 2018)

MAN,а зачем все в кучу валить? О школьных учителях тут вообще речь не шла! Речь шла совершенно о другом контингенте людей,и Вы это прекрасно понимаете!


----------



## bulkinpv (6 Июл 2018)

Речь шла о людях, которые работают за оклад и пытаются сэкономить, вместо того чтобы найти подработку и платить больше налогов. Такие люди вызывают возмущение у более активных и состоятельных граждан. Такие же люди вызывают возмущение и у Правительства, поскольку налогов собирать надо больше и больше, а с таким ленивыми и безынициативным населением сделать это трудно. Поэтому, вместо подъема экономики сверху, надо просто еще больше взносов собирать и подольше оттягивать пенсию и упираться всеми ногами при ее назначении. Поэтому учителя, врачи, ученые и другие дармоеды должны пахать на несколько ставок, при этом больше заполняя бумажки.


----------



## zet10 (6 Июл 2018)

Что то в постах Оглы,сколько не вчитывался, ну ни как не уловил и намёка  о учителях, врачах и ученых!Зато вот о людях на всю голову больных,там очень хорошо прослеживается нить...Думаю именно это он и имел в виду, чего фантазировать то?


----------



## bulkinpv (6 Июл 2018)

Он там сам пишет, что хочет замутить жесткий офф. Так что это намеренная провокация.


----------



## MAN (6 Июл 2018)

zet10 (06.07.2018, 11:14) писал:


> MAN,а зачем все в кучу валить? О школьных учителях тут вообще речь не шла! Речь шла совершенно о другом контингенте людей,и Вы это прекрасно понимаете!


 zet10 (06.07.2018, 13:26) писал:


> Что то в постах Оглы,сколько не вчитывался, ну ни как не уловил и намёка  о учителях, врачах и ученых!


Kuzalogly (30.06.2018, 19:37) писал:Да, к сожалению чем дальше от МКАД, тем больше (уже почти 30 лет! ) вера совков в то, что должен прийти какой-то суперский дядя , Сечин или Дерипаска. Или более мелкие люди, Путин, Трамп и Медведев.  И построить бездельникам прямо под окнами заводы и фабрики, и пригласить их на работу.

Вы внимательно читали это? Бездельники- "совки" верят и ждут, что им обеспечат возможность нормально работать и нормально зарабатывать! То есть речь идёт о совершенно нормальных людях (врачах, учителях в том числе), которые этого хотят, но лишены такой возможности, а вовсе не о больных на всю голову. И такие люди объявляются бездельниками, паразитами, им предлагается поголовно переквалифицироваться в ассенизаторов и двигать в заморские страны.
И кстати, почему бы народу не надеяться на приход к власти (хотя бы даже и путём свободных демократических выборов ) тех дядей, которых он желал бы там видеть и которые бы в самом деле задумались наконец об экономическом развитии государства (строительстве промышленных предприятий и сельскохозяйственном производстве)?


----------



## starless (7 Июл 2018)

Бюджет у нас сейчас даже профицитный. Денег в стране достаточно. Но опять же, лишь у 1% людей- совокупный доход-95% остального населения. Налоги должны быть строго дифференцированы. Чем больше доход, чем больше налог. Если доходы не достигают определённой планки, то они и вовсе не облагаются. Достаточно и массы других сборов. Будет прогрессивный налог - будет больше денег в бюджете.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2018)

Всё это они знают. Знают и что чем нищее, забитее народ, тем легче им управлять. Это аксиома.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2018)

Кстати, знает положение вещей и оппозиция, набирает очки на пенсионной реформе.


----------



## sedovmika (7 Июл 2018)

Возвращаясь к теме, скажу что после последнего падения рубля, народ почти перестал покупать реставрированные баяны, по понятной причине - дорого даже 3-4 тысячи. Вот и берут инструменты по 500 рублей и делают "чистку и небольшой ремонт", это из наблюдений на АВИТО.


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2018)

starless (07.07.2018, 20:08) писал:


> Чем больше доход, чем больше налог. Если доходы не достигают определённой планки, то они и вовсе не облагаются. Достаточно и массы других сборов. Будет прогрессивный налог - будет больше денег в бюджете.


Заблуждение... Плоская шкала позволила хоть как-то собирать налоги, а как только введут прогрессивную, не соберут и тех денег. Уйдут в тень и все...  
Да и те, кто зарабатывает больше, больше и платят, кстати... Извините, но с 300тр 13% - 39000р. Совсем немало.


----------



## starless (10 Июл 2018)

vev/ писал:


> Заблуждение... Плоская шкала позволила хоть как-то собирать налоги, а как только введут прогрессивную, не соберут и тех денег. Уйдут в тень и все...
> Да и те, кто зарабатывает больше, больше и платят, кстати... Извините, но с 300тр 13% - 39000р. Совсем немало.


В тени и так около 2 млн россиян работает. Хотя де-факто ещё больше. В будущем эта цифра будет расти.  В Европе прогрессивный налог- и всё прекрасно работает. Данная мера прежде всего направлена на наших олигархов, миллионеров и миллиардеров. Они уже бегут. Но я думаю, что стоит немного использовать силу и просто закрыть им границы в случае чего. Для начала для всех богачей, а особенно к тем, кто нажился незаконно в 90-ые, ввести единовременный сбор в размере 40% от годового дохода за 20 лет ( 40% от 20 годовых доходов), тогда их можно и отпустить куда угодно, НО!  На Западе налоги очень высокие! Куда они убегут? Будут уклоняться от выплаты налогов и куда-нибудь убегут, сразу в международный розыск! На Западе с этим всё очень строго, уклонистов только так и ищут! Мало того, что в розыск объявить, так ещё нужно запретить им работать в РФ, арестовать все счета, заморозить производства, добиваться ареста зарубежных счетов! И тогда деньги будут. Увы, придётся иногда действовать силой... Ибо это совсем несправедливо по отношению к большинству граждан РФ.


----------



## zet10 (10 Июл 2018)

Прав был Vev, когда закрыл данную тему,вся эта демагогия ни о чем!Пустое переливание воды!


----------



## MAN (10 Июл 2018)

zet10 (10.07.2018, 12:03) писал:


> Прав был Vev...


Может быть и так (хотя лично я и в этом не уверен), но *Kuzalogly* определённо неправ, а инициатором, если не сказать провокатором, выступил именно он.


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2018)

*starless*,

Просто как у Шарикова: "Отнять и поделить"...


----------

